# HBO GO options



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

What are my options for getting HBO GO given that it isn't available on the Roamio? Should I look at something like a ROKU that would plug right into my TV? Something else?

tta


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

tivotvaddict said:


> What are my options for getting HBO GO given that it isn't available on the Roamio? Should I look at something like a ROKU that would plug right into my TV? Something else?
> 
> tta


-Comcast cable's on-demand app
-some smart tv's (samsung, not sure what else offhand)
-Apple tv
-Roku
-Amazon Fire tv/ Fire stick
-Chromecast
-xbox 360
-PS3
-xbox one
-Ios devices
-Android devices


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Lots of options! Let's see ...

- Comcast cable's on-demand app - don't have Comcast
- some smart tv's (samsung, not sure what else offhand) - my tv is not a smart tv
-Apple tv - Is that a literal tv? Or a usb/hdmi kind of connection?
-Roku
-Amazon Fire tv/ Fire stick
-Chromecast Is that another stick/usb/hdmi kind of thing?
-xbox 360
-PS3
-xbox one
-Ios devices - So I have HBO GO on my iPad, but how do I get that on the tv?
- Android devices - No Android


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

What cable/satellite company do you have? If you don't currently have a cable/sat company, you CURRENTLY can't get HBO Go.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

I do have a cable company and HBO through them. I want to start watching The Wire from the beginning.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

tivotvaddict said:


> I do have a cable company and HBO through them. I want to start watching The Wire from the beginning.


Amazon Prime actually has The Wire, so if you have an Amazon Prime account, you could watch that on the TiVo Amazon app, though I think Amazon only has it in SD.

If you don't already have a lot of purchased video content on iTunes, then I would recommend getting a Roku.


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

I watch HBO Go by connecting my laptop to the Ethernet port on the Roamio and to my television via HDMI. Works great.


----------



## dalabera (Jan 10, 2013)

ustavio said:


> I watch HBO Go by connecting my laptop to the Ethernet port on the Roamio and to my television via HDMI. Works great.


Do you have your roamio using wireless? So if you connect our laptop to the Ethernet port you get internet?


----------



## wscottcross (Dec 24, 2014)

dalabera said:


> Do you have your roamio using wireless? So if you connect our laptop to the Ethernet port you get internet?


That would mean the Roamio is bridging the connections. Interesting...


----------



## alleybj (Dec 6, 2000)

-Apple tv - Is that a literal tv? Or a usb/hdmi kind of connection?

It's a tiny box you hook up to your tv with hdmi; no overall subscriptions or fees, but individual apps, like HBOGo, may require a cable subscription


----------



## Ashton (Dec 3, 2014)

tivotvaddict said:


> I do have a cable company and HBO through them. I want to start watching The Wire from the beginning.


If your goal is to watch The Wire on your TV and you have cable, can't you utilize on demand programming? In other words, is your only option via HBO Go?

I only utilize HBO Go when I'm outside my home. When I'm home, I simply watch non-live HBO via TiVo or the cable company's on demand programming.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

some ISP offer a standalone HBO Go sub


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

alleybj said:


> -Apple tv - Is that a literal tv? Or a usb/hdmi kind of connection?
> 
> It's a tiny box you hook up to your tv with hdmi; no overall subscriptions or fees, but individual apps, like HBOGo, may require a cable subscription


Thank you alleybj - that makes it an option! 



Ashton said:


> If your goal is to watch The Wire on your TV and you have cable, can't you utilize on demand programming? In other words, is your only option via HBO Go?
> 
> I only utilize HBO Go when I'm outside my home. When I'm home, I simply watch non-live HBO via TiVo or the cable company's on demand programming.


Both TiVo and my cable CSRs said on-demand doesn't work with TiVo. Perhaps I misunderstood? If so, that would be great!

tta


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

tivotvaddict said:


> Both TiVo and my cable CSRs said on-demand doesn't work with TiVo. Perhaps I misunderstood? If so, that would be great!
> 
> tta


Only Comcast has an on demand app that works with TiVo


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

dalabera said:


> Do you have your roamio using wireless? So if you connect our laptop to the Ethernet port you get internet?


I am not using wireless but I do have the Roamio connected via MoCA. I then connect my laptop via ethernet to the Roamio ethernet port on back. HDMI from laptop to HDMI on television is a direct link. One can, as I have also done, connect the Roamio ethernet port to an ethernet splitter/hub/switch (whatever it's called) then connect from there to the, computer, television, Blu ray, or anything else with an ethernet port. Whatever displays on your computer screen will display on the television. You can tweak the display with Roamio, computer display or television display settings depending on which OS your computer has and what your television will allow. I have also cloned the display so that when I am using the television as a PC display, there is not an annoying duplicate on the laptop, just a blank screen.

Yes, I have internet access connected this way. I use a wireless keyboard and mouse to navigate around. It's really quite nice. In addition to HBO Go and other premium "Go" channels, I can watch anything that I would ordinarily watch on my laptop, access the "free" Spotify app, browse the internet etc. on my 50 inch Vizio screen. When I want to take the laptop somewhere, I just unplug the ethernet, HDMI, power supply and wireless keyboard/mouse and off I go.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

To watch HBOgo on your TV why would you bother hooking up the laptop to the Tivo? Just use your wireless router for the internet, your laptop is hooked up to HDMI anyway. The laptop doesnt have wireless or you dont have a wireless router?


----------



## SicEm08 (Sep 17, 2014)

To get the most bang for your buck, I would say go with the Fire TV Stick, but wait until you can get it on sale. I picked mine up from BB for about $25 a few weeks back. Keep in mind that HBO Go is not available yet, but is still listed as coming soon for this device. I've had experience with Roku, Chromecast, and the Apple TV. 

Here's what I like about it: It's small, has a remote unlike the Chromecast (works over bluetooth so it doesn't require line of site), it's cheap, and has a nice interface. As an added bonus it is also capable of loading XBMC for some extra content.


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

vurbano said:


> To watch HBOgo on your TV why would you bother hooking up the laptop to the Tivo? Just use your wireless router for the internet, your laptop is hooked up to HDMI anyway. The laptop doesnt have wireless or you dont have a wireless router?


Your suggestion is certainly a viable option and one I can and have used. However, I have found in my particular situation wireless can sometimes be fickle. Using the wired Ethernet option gives me a faster, more stable connection.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

SicEm08 said:


> To get the most bang for your buck, I would say go with the Fire TV Stick, .........
> 
> ..............As an added bonus it is also capable of loading XBMC for some extra content.


It can also sideload the TiVo Android app and be used as a pseudo "TiVo Mini".


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

HarperVision said:


> It can also sideload the TiVo Android app and be used as a pseudo "TiVo Mini".


What, what, what? Tell me more. You mean with the Fire TV Stick I can use the TiVo app to watch on a television instead of on a tablet/phone?

Currently I use the TiVo app to watch on an iPad or download to it. I use Slingbox for watching on a TV via a Roku. I like the controls better on the TiVo app but prefer watching on a large screen if possible. It sounds like the Fire TV Stick allows for both.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

nycityuser said:


> What, what, what? Tell me more. You mean with the Fire TV Stick I can use the TiVo app to watch on a television instead of on a tablet/phone?
> 
> Currently I use the TiVo app to watch on an iPad or download to it. I use Slingbox for watching on a TV via a Roku. I like the controls better on the TiVo app but prefer watching on a large screen if possible. It sounds like the Fire TV Stick allows for both.


Yes, you can read all about it here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10290447


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

HarperVision said:


> Yes, you can read all about it here:
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10290447


Thanks. Not as straight-forward as I thought and too much work for me. But TiVo reports at CES that they are moving towards a "more portable TiVo experience for Chromecast and Roku devices." I'm guessing that means I'd be able to use the TiVo app on a Roku when this is accomplished.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

UPDATE

Based on this great advice I narrowed it down to the AppleTV and the Roku 3. Picked up the AppleTV today and dagnabbit my (**^%*O&*P(*(^&%% cable company doesn't support HBOGO on the AppleTV. I get HBOGO but only on my computer. wtf.  

Time to consider a move to AT&T U-verse.

tta


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

tivotvaddict said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Based on this great advice I narrowed it down to the AppleTV and the Roku 3. Picked up the AppleTV today and dagnabbit my (**^%*O&*P(*(^&%% cable company doesn't support HBOGO on the AppleTV. I get HBOGO but only on my computer. wtf.
> 
> ...


U-verse is a bad idea.

Do they support it on Roku? The Roku 3 is better than the Apple TV anyways, unless you are already neck deep into the Apple ecosystem with lots of purchased iTunes content.

If all they support is the HBOGO on PCs, then you do still have the option of a Chromecast. It's cheap (only $30) and Chromecast support is built into the Chrome browser and the HBOGO website, so if you can log into the HBOGO website on a PC, you can use a Chromecast to stream HBOGO content directly to your TV. I think that's going to be your best solution.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

tivotvaddict said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Based on this great advice I narrowed it down to the AppleTV and the Roku 3. Picked up the AppleTV today and dagnabbit my (**^%*O&*P(*(^&%% cable company doesn't support HBOGO on the AppleTV. I get HBOGO but only on my computer. wtf.
> 
> ...


Who is your provider?

You can what devices are supported by them here:

http://www.hbogo.com/#devices/


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

tarheel, thanks for the info about Chromecast and letting me know that I can access through the web. I'm switching tv's and should be able to use the web interface that way. I'll update once it arrives next week. 

ncted, HBO GO is on the device, but I can't log in using my cable subscription through that device. 


tta


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

tivotvaddict said:


> tarheel, thanks for the info about Chromecast and letting me know that I can access through the web. I'm switching tv's and should be able to use the web interface that way. I'll update once it arrives next week.
> 
> ncted, HBO GO is on the device, but I can't log in using my cable subscription through that device.
> 
> tta


Understood. The link I provided also showed what devices each pay TV provider supported. You have to click on "See what devices are accessible through your provider." I was just trying to help you avoid getting another unsupported device. Best of luck.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Amazon Prime actually has The Wire, so if you have an Amazon Prime account, you could watch that on the TiVo Amazon app, though I think Amazon only has it in SD.


Amazon has all the remastered episodes in HD now. They look awesome!


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

http://www.hbogo.com/#devices/


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

ncted said:


> Understood. The link I provided also showed what devices each pay TV provider supported. You have to click on "See what devices are accessible through your provider." I was just trying to help you avoid getting another unsupported device. Best of luck.


Oh! I see that now.  ::face palm :: Thank you very much!

tta


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

Too bad you missed the wire on HBO this past december 26 & 27th they showed every episode of the wire in HD for the 1st time! I recorded all 60 episodes on my tivo premiere!


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

celtic pride said:


> Too bad you missed the wire on HBO this past december 26 & 27th they showed every episode of the wire in HD for the 1st time! I recorded all 60 episodes on my tivo premiere!


I know!! Argh. I caught from Season 3 Ep 1 to Season 5 Ep 10 but the first two seasons were done by the time I found out it was happening. Three seasons are better than none at least. 

tta


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

tivotvaddict said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Based on this great advice I narrowed it down to the AppleTV and the Roku 3. Picked up the AppleTV today and dagnabbit my (**^%*O&*P(*(^&%% cable company doesn't support HBOGO on the AppleTV. I get HBOGO but only on my computer. wtf.
> 
> ...


Unless you have a lot of Apple-purchased media that you want to watch, the Roku 3 is a much better option.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

fyodor said:


> Unless you have a lot of Apple-purchased media that you want to watch, the Roku 3 is a much better option.


+1

After Comcast finally allowed the HBO and Showtime Roku apps to function, I sold my Apple TV on ebay. The Roku 3 is superior to the Apple TV unless you need access to iTunes content on your TV.


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

tarheelblue32 said:


> +1
> 
> After Comcast finally allowed the HBO and Showtime Roku apps to function, I sold my Apple TV on ebay. The Roku 3 is superior to the Apple TV unless you need access to iTunes content on your TV.


I feel like other solutions are fine if there is something you know that you want to watch. The Roku 3 is the only one that is enjoyable enough to use that you'd sit down and browse around for something to watch.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

lgnad said:


> -Comcast cable's on-demand app
> -some smart tv's (samsung, not sure what else offhand)
> -Apple tv
> -Roku
> ...


At this point its an embarrassment not to have the AP on the Tivo
The fireTV stick will soon have the SHowtime AP and the HBO AP for 39 bucks but Tivo cant do it?


----------



## passname22 (Feb 17, 2015)

now that apple is offering HBO, tivo should try to bring it. Tivo wants to get rid off all the box so why don't they have HBO go already?

EDIT: apple is offering HBO now which is exclusive for a year or something. TIvo should still get HBO go app for tivo. Doesn't effect me since I have on demand.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

passname22 said:


> TIvo should still get HBO go app for tivo. Doesn't effect me since I have on demand.


Is all the HBO content available through "Comcast/Xfinity On Demand for TiVo" available in HD? And at what resolution?

An app would certainly make browsing for HBO content more enjoyable/visually pleasing than the XOD interface.

That said, using an HBOgo app rather than XOD on the TiVo would likely count against one's monthly bandwidth limits, since the app would be pulling data over the Internet while XOD comes in via your TV service/tuner. On the other hand, an app wouldn't consume one of your TiVo's tuners.


----------



## passname22 (Feb 17, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> Is all the HBO content available through "Comcast/Xfinity On Demand for TiVo" available in HD? And at what resolution?
> 
> An app would certainly make browsing for HBO content more enjoyable/visually pleasing than the XOD interface.
> 
> That said, using an HBOgo app rather than XOD on the TiVo would likely count against one's monthly bandwidth limits, since the app would be pulling data over the Internet while XOD comes in via your TV service/tuner. On the other hand, an app wouldn't consume one of your TiVo's tuners.


All content is available on demand. I think it's 1080i or 1080p. I don't have monthly bandwidth limits  I HOPE IT STAYS THAT WAY!

question, could you use on demand on roamio and mini at the same time?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

passname22 said:


> All content is available on demand. I think it's 1080i or 1080p. I don't have monthly bandwidth limits  I HOPE IT STAYS THAT WAY!


Don't hold your breath, assuming Comcast. (link)



passname22 said:


> question, could you use on demand on roamio and mini at the same time?


I'll have to give that a try, and will report back. And I'll try to see, also, how On Demand playback is affected as tuner usage increases.


----------



## patrickthickey (Sep 4, 2002)

passname22 said:


> now that apple is offering HBO, tivo should try to bring it. Tivo wants to get rid off all the box so why don't they have HBO go already?
> 
> EDIT: apple is offering HBO now which is exclusive for a year or something. TIvo should still get HBO go app for tivo. Doesn't effect me since I have on demand.


They have a three month exclusive, the details have not been made clear. But not a year.


----------

